# Critique Wanted



## rege02 (Dec 8, 2003)

I recently made-over my website:

http://www.rjctelecom.com/Portfolio/

I would appreciate your comments.

Thanks.


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice site there Rege02.  Only comment is that whilst you have stopped people from right clicking and saving your images I hovered the cursor and was able to save the image from the toolbar which appeared.  I would therefore introduce some text on each image, i.e. Copyright etc...
Regards,
RJ.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 16, 2003)

Very nice layout and pictures.  Just to let you know that the right click script seems to work in IE only.  in a gecko based browsers (firebird and mozilla) i was able to right click on images.  The best bet to hide the source of the files is to embed them in flash or bury them in php.


----------



## adam2003w (Mar 29, 2004)

good site... here's my tip ... no splash pages please, get right to the content ... get right to the photogaphy ... that's what people want to see.


----------

